# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Изменение рабочей области экрана

## Scorp_vp

Существует ли способ сделать так, чтобы винда использовала не весь монитор для работы.
Просто есть небольшая полоса на матрице ноутбука справа, а там расположены часы и элементы управления окнами - неудобно.

Был бы crt монитор - можно было бы его средствами сжать и сдвинуть. а тут как?

----------

